# pictures of scirocco



## golfgtimm (Jun 17, 2008)

guys put here all pictures from scirocco you got here are a couple of mine


----------



## golfgtimm (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: pictures of scirocco (golfgtimm)*


----------



## golfgtimm (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: pictures of scirocco (golfgtimm)*


----------



## golfgtimm (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: pictures of scirocco (golfgtimm)*


----------



## Tampavw (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: pictures of scirocco (golfgtimm)*



























































_Modified by Tampavw at 4:25 PM 8-17-2008_


----------



## otti (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: pictures of scirocco (Tampavw)*

nice pics!
they seem to me like taken in san francisco(i could be mistaken though)nobody seen them on the strets#?
i saw one yesterday on autobahn close to berlin, looked nice!
19´s ftw


----------



## ACM (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: pictures of scirocco (otti)*

spotted the first one yesterday @ our dealer....








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif




























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: pictures of scirocco (ACM)*

wtf! I want one of these in the USA!


----------



## golfgtimm (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: pictures of scirocco (JonnyPhenomenon)*

i want one toooo







here are a couple of more pictures


----------



## 13LG60 (Dec 11, 2001)

RHD rocco from Edition 38 show last weekend


----------



## jofritz (Mar 23, 2002)

*Re: (1,3LG60)*

I'M SO FRIEKING JEALOUS!!!!!!!


----------



## golfgtimm (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: (1,3LG60)*

thanks for pictures the white scirocco looks great


----------



## cheffe (Nov 29, 2002)

*Re: pictures of scirocco (golfgtimm)*


----------



## sciroccokartei (Nov 2, 2005)

*Re: pictures of scirocco (golfgtimm)*

Here are more links and pics from my german dealers..........I will go one!
http://www.sciroccokartei.de/h....html
http://www.sciroccokartei.de/h....html
http://www.sciroccokartei.de/h....html
http://www.sciroccokartei.de/h....html
http://www.sciroccokartei.de/h....html


----------



## sciroccokartei (Nov 2, 2005)

*Re: pictures of scirocco (golfgtimm)*

Sorry, for doubleclick!










_Modified by sciroccokartei at 3:08 AM 9-20-2008_


----------



## sciroccokartei (Nov 2, 2005)

*Re: pictures of scirocco (golfgtimm)*











_Modified by sciroccokartei at 9:57 AM 9-28-2008_


----------



## Agostevey (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: pictures of scirocco (golfgtimm)*

Curborough Sprint UK Sept 2008 last Saturday


----------



## wachuko (Mar 24, 2004)

Lucky Europeans!! I want one!!!


----------



## design9r (Aug 31, 2005)

lol the dude with the tesco bag! just doing ma shopping.


----------



## rcigti02 (Mar 24, 2008)

someone give this car a boser


----------



## PoVolks (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: pictures of scirocco (Agostevey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Agostevey* »_









That is a cool tail light!


----------

